# s/w bilder



## corsanostra (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo...

vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen. Und zwar habe ich letztens in einem Darmstädter Laden schwarz/weiss-Bilder hängen sehen bei denen das Licht ziemlich grell herausstach. Nun wollte ich mal fragen wie man sowas hinbekommt? Kann man das vorher an der Kamera einstellen? Oder macht man dann sowas per Photoshop? Habe eine Digi-Cam (Canon Powershot S40).


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Du..



> .../weiss-Bilder hängen sehen bei denen das Licht ziemlich grell herausstach.


Was bedeutet das? Wir können Dir nicht helfen, ohne annähernd zu wissen, wie es aussieht, was Du da machen willst. Beschreib mal etwas genauer oder gibts vielleicht Beispielfotos im Inet?

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## corsanostra (13. Juni 2003)

Hab nichts dergleichen im Internet gefunden. Also wie gesagt s/w und zum Beispiel einfallendes Tageslicht (durchs Fenster) strahlt regelrecht in den Bildern. Als ob die hellen Stellen ausgeschnitten sind und man dahinter eine Lampe hält...

Weiß auch nicht wie ich es sonst erklären sollte...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. Juni 2003)

könnten infrarot-bilder gewesen sein... aber ohne irgendein beispiel kann man irgendwie nicht viel sagen =/


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht wurde da ein Soft-Filter verwendet oder so.. ich weiß nicht. Wenn es das ist was ich denke, dann kannst Du das nicht in der Kamera einstellen, aber per Bildbearbeitung kriegt man sowas schon hin.


----------



## corsanostra (13. Juni 2003)

Da muss ich wohl oder übel mal nach Darmstadt eiern oder ist zufällig jemand von da?


----------



## Leola13 (17. Juni 2003)

Hai,

ich gehe davon aus, daß du Fotos meinst die in einem
Raum aufgenommen wurden. (??)

Wenn man dann mit einer längeren Belichtungszeit
arbeitet (muß !), also auf die Schatten belichtet,
kommt es zu einem "überstrahlen" der Lichter, z.B.
Fenster.

Ciao


----------



## corsanostra (17. Juni 2003)

Aha... 

na ich denke das wird die Lösung sein. Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. Dennoch glaube ich zu meinen das unter den Fotos ebenso eine Aussenaufnahme dabei war.

Aber danke erst einmal für den Tip!


----------

